# Replaced Hard Drive, Now CD Drive Won't Work



## Blaine.Bush (Jan 23, 2010)

I was running WinXP sp3 on my Compaq Presario SR1575CL when my hard drive died. I replaced it with a drive which I got from my tech teacher at high school, running Win98. The problem is that now my CD drive won't work. It opens when I press the button, but it won't read any of the discs I put in there. I know all the cables I'm using are good, and I know the port on the motherboard is good. I've also tried changing the jumpers around on both the hard drive and the CD drive, but nothing works. Also, when I open up "My Computer", it shows that there is a floppy disk drive, which I don't even have, and it doesn't show my CD drive.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance. :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are they both on the same ide cable


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Make sure the hard drive has the jumpers set to master and place it on the end of the ribbon cable. YOu also need to check the jumpers on the CD drive to make sure it has the jumpers set to Slave and is on the middle of the ribbon cable. 

I suspect the CD drive may be set to CS and you don't want to mix CS with the master/slave settings. Give it a try and report back with results. (BTW, should work with both set to CS, but I think the Master/Slave settings are best in most cases.)


----------



## Blaine.Bush (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, after I changed the jumpers and put both drives on the same IDE cable, it said "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER". I did that, but nothing happened. It's still not recognizing the CD drive, I guess. I can hear the disc whirring around for a second, but then it beeps and stops.

EDIT: Oops, that was with boot order set to CD drive only. Changed it back to hard drive and it booted as normal, but CD drive still won't work.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

"Also, when I open up "My Computer", it shows that there is a floppy disk drive"

Reset your CMOS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Does the opticaldrive show in My Computer or Device manager?
If you're using an 80 Wire IDE cable set both drives to CS. Put the Hdd on the Black connector and it will automatically be seen as Master.
Boot to the Bios and Disable the Floppy Drive. Clear the CMOS. 
If that brings no joy, Uninstall the optical drive in Device manager and Windows will reinstall on reboot. 
Still no joy, try this:http://www.dougknox.com/xp/scripts_desc/xp_cd_dvd_fix.htm


----------



## Blaine.Bush (Jan 23, 2010)

The CD drive doesn't show in either "My Computer" or "Device Manager". Clearing the CMOS didn't seem to help - was I supposed to change something in the BIOS afterwards?

Edit: I'm starting to think that maybe I should just replace the CD drive.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

IF you have two cables, put the hard drive on the 80 wire primary IDE at the end as master.

Put the cd on the other cable at the end as CS.

Make sure you have the connectors connected firmly at BOTH ends.

edit: since you are at school, borrow a spare cd drive and try it


----------

